# New to muzzy elk



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

I was wondering about some of the details you guys have noticed about the elk in November. I have hunted muzzy deer for about 11 years but have always rifle hunted elk. After the last few years, I have become tired of the crowds and disrespectful rifle hunters (not all, just a select few). I also have a cow tag for the area Im going after my bull in. Do the elk seem to be more wary after being chased by bow hunters and rifle hunters, also the fact that there are 3 seasons of things that go bang before the muzzy hunt (muzzy deer, general elk then deer). Is it a huge challenge to stalk within muzzy range after all these factors? Do they still respond to calls (to get them to stop or look)? What about the colder weather and shorter days? How does this affect their behavior? Will I, for example, have a better chance at seeing them in the day? Have you guys noticed any adverse affects on your guns from the cold weather (I still shoot a No.11)? I have been a pretty successful rifle hunter and always see bulls to shoot during the rifle hunt, but I have had enough of the crowds! Im a little torn on missing the opening of pheasant, but hope to have it made up with a good elk hunt.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you hunting first? I can give you some pretty decent area's to try if you are hunting in the Uintah Basin. Second, I always see a ton of elk on the Muzzy hunt. Yes they will still respond to calls, at least I always will get them to, but they don't come in, they are just more being vocal. Also, the bulls I usually see are with cows so it is very difficult to put a stalk on them, but you can do it. What you want to do is figure out what their pattern is, and set up where they will be if you can. Last year I had a 6 point come within 10 yards of my cousin, and I was bugling. For some reason he would not respond to a cow call, but as soon as I would bugle he would call back. He did have cows with him, so it was difficult. I usually see more elk in the morning than the evening hunts. The elk are low this time of year, one because of the weather, and two because the hunters have pushed them down. The cold weather has never had an affect on my gun at all. The weather should be nice for the hunt though. PM me if you want more details or if you need some help on some area's. Good luck to you.


----------



## mike4cobra (Oct 24, 2010)

I plan on hunting the north slope. My cow tag is for the henrys fork area so thats where I will be trying to get the bull also. During the rifle hunt us Utah guys seem to push the herds to the wyoming side on our general hunt, then the wyoming guys push quite a few back over the border (and quite a few follow them over the border). Where I will be is litterally a stones throw from the border. Looking at the weather trends, there doesnt seem to be a huge difference in temp from the general elk to the muzzy elk, at least not enough to push them to the flats. That area borders there winter grounds pretty close. The elk in October are still at 10000 ft in this area and the area I plan on hunting is about 8000. I am nervous and excited at the same time. I'm leaving a hunt that I have had good success on and diving into the unknown! Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds to me like you are headed in for a great hunt.

The tactic that "sharpshooter25" point out about patterning is the one I use. But then again it is one I use for all my hunting. 

A couple of things I've noticed is Pyrodex "sticks" together a little bit in cold weather, like temps in the 20's. One of my guns (an older CVA) has a smaller flash path from the cap to the powder. I have to be a little more cafeful in loading to keep from having a hang fire.

If you shoot and miss, cuss later. Re-load quickly. The elk don't react to the sound of muzzy like they do to a high power rifle.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Huntoholic said:


> If you shoot and miss, cuss later. Re-load quickly. The elk don't react to the sound of muzzy like they do to a high power rifle.


Very true. I have shot at elk at 80 yards and had them sit there and look at me while I re-loaded to get in a second shot. My very first year muzzy elk hunting I was just like you, didn't know what I was doing. I asked a friend where to go and he told me he had seen a bull hanging out up this certain draw. So opening morning I go up there, I am waiting for it to get light and it does, and I decide to just hit the hoochie mamma to see what will happen. To my absolute surprise this bull lights up. Now I am getting excited. I hit it again, and the next time he calls back, he is much, much closer, maybe only 100 yards. I couldn't believe he was coming into my call. I was in some thick pines and I can't figure out where he is, and I go to move around a tree and there he is, standing behind a small bushy pine tree at 80 yards. Like I said, I didn't know what I was doing, so I made the biggest mistake and hit the call again thinking it would bring him out of the trees. Nope, he bugled again, and then turned to walk back up the ridge. I called again and he stopped, and I really didn't have a big shooting lane, but I took the shot, and it went right over his back. Again to my surprise, he just stood there and looked at me. I got re-loaded, but because I was trying to hurry, I dropped my primer trying to put it in. By the time I got it in my gun and ready to shoot, he just walked off into the trees. So, moral of the story, when you shoot at one, if he doesn't go right down, don't loose your cool, re-load, you will most likely have time to get off another shot.


----------

